# Print on demand that do foil or foil like?



## Nisut (Sep 19, 2016)

Do anyone know a print on demand company for shopify that also do foil or foil like t-shirts also?


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

You will probably need to directly contact business that do POD and fulfillment. Just research and keep asking.


----------

